# Gwinnett Co. GA Senior F Blk/Tan ID 25931



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Breaks my heart, sweet old soul looking out of those eyes.



Gwinnett County, GA: Find a Dog


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Got confirmation that a local rescue is working to help this sweet old lady out. My friend reports she is very depressed, was curled up and very sad looking.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That's good, I know a rescue up here that had inquired on her and the pups.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

CPR is working to find a foster home for this special needs senior, so she is still in the shelter at this time.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Per NEO93 post this girl needs a temporary foster home until Aug 10 transport to VT.

:bump:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There was a boarding facility nearby - The Paws Resort I think - if that's a possibility? I think Carla knew them...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd see about sponsering but hubby has a layoff looming in Aug.... so no money to help dogs anymore. 

Carla and her group are really great, I'm sure they'll have something lined up shortly. She's close to another boarding kennel in the area too.



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> There was a boarding facility nearby - The Paws Resort I think - if that's a possibility? I think Carla knew them...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am sorry. 

Maybe the adopter could do it.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for your kind thoughts.

Carla will get it figured out, when she's on the case I know things are going to be o.k. 

We are so fortunate to have her and her group as a part of our GSD community.

I was hoping to move out to the country and have some room to foster...but that's on hold now too.

Anyhoo, this ole gal is going to be o.k. now....that's for sure.


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

The senior girl now known as Faith has her own FB page .

Faith | Facebook


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Neo. Confirmed with my training buddy who was going to foster her if needed...as it happened Carla pulled Faith and our local training/boarding kennel gave her a spa day. 

She's no longer 'urgent' YEAH!


----------

